# Woo-Hoo,  Happy Chappy!



## KipperSarnie (11 Nov 2016)

Six Peruvian Wild Green Discus arrived this morning & are settling in to their new home!
At the moment the lights are down but once settled I'll post some pictures!
(Huh!  Just try stopping me!)


----------



## KipperSarnie (11 Nov 2016)




----------



## Costa (31 Dec 2016)

Only just came across this post. Beautiful, beautiful fish. I guess you have them in RO mixed with tap? What's your GH /oh and pH?


----------



## KipperSarnie (31 Dec 2016)

I use RO water mixed with what I think is MA water!
The reason I say think is because the water here is hard & alkaline I worried about mixing it with the RO.

To overcome this I added two taps to my RO unit to bypass the RO Diaphragms so the water still passes through the mechanical & chemical filters but not the diaphragms, I mixx this at a 40% with 60% RO I also add "Black Water Tonic" with an additional peat canister added to the filter line.
I also add Brightwells Discuscode.

The fish take a variety of food, frozen, dried & various flakes if I was methodical I suppose it would take them about 10 or 12 feeds before it repeated itself.
I also feed Daphnia from my own cultures when in season. 
To be honest not sure if it's worthwhile as they really seem to prefer Tetra Discus & Black worm!

GH is 3 & ph 6.8.


----------



## Costa (31 Dec 2016)

You are doing the best you can to maintain the best possible water quality for your discus,  well done. I have to admit I'm not very hot on discus I see in fish stores but these ones you have are unlike anything that I've seen. The colors are amazing and their shape appears slightly different compared to the tank bred ones. 

I've got a relatively big tank 200 US gal, 2 meters long) but don't have the capabilities to keep discus. Water is too expensive here and does require RO because it's hard and alkaline (tap has a pH of 7.5, GH 14, KH 10) but I manage to bring it down to 6.5, 8 and 1 respectively with peat. Problem with peat as I'm sure you know is that it's unstable and must be cycled every 3-4 weeks. 

Again, beautiful fishes well done to you


----------



## rebel (1 Jan 2017)

Looks like the real deal. More pics pls.


----------

